# recommendations for a 2.slow golf?



## danielfreekingee (Nov 24, 2010)

wanna make the best out of this car(stock 2.0 golf)...but dont know what to add. performancewise. lil help please.


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jul 10, 2007)

this is what i want to put in my 2.0 gti 
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/2395/MK3_2_0_Stage_2_Turbo_Kit 

but im also looking for advice on this topic


----------



## ProjeKT PistolWhip (Jan 31, 2008)

first thing i'd do is techtonics chip, and an intake.


----------



## nAAArow 6 (Jul 20, 2010)

My 98 foor door put down 121hp and 134tq with Auto Tech Q chip, Eurosport crank pulley and exhaust, K&N filter in modded air box.
At that time the car has about 136xxx miles on it.

What is it that you are going to use the car for??

In 2010 I used mine to run full season auto-cross because my VR was still down and I had a lot of fun blasting thru the cones in da 2.slow, it made me more of a smooth driver because it needed momentum to be quick, I didn't have the power or tourqe of my VR to get out of corners.
There was a picture of me racing and small article in Eurotuner. I don't remember which issue at this time but it had that blue E92 M3 on the cover that was build by a shop from chi-town.
My Gold is red with joey modded bumpers...:laugh:

If I had the chance to do it over again I would have built a MK3 GTi 8V for Auto-Xing instead of my VR but I do enjoy my 12V on road courses


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

danielfreekingee said:


> wanna make the best out of this car(stock 2.0 golf)...but dont know what to add. performancewise. lil help please.


If you're going for a class, be sure to build it to the class rules....any FI will bump you sky high in class.

i sounds like you really just want to have a fun car.....my personal opinion is the 8v can only be fun under boost....i did a homemade setup for 500 bucks that got me 8lbs of boost, and it was quick!

it also doesn't sound like you have much experience, so i would lean away from any FI currently....there is significantly more upkeep once you run a BT setup. there aren't a ton of bolt ons to make big power NA, so i would focus on items that you can use later on....suspension...wheels...tires


----------



## nAAArow 6 (Jul 20, 2010)

clarksongli said:


> If you're going for a class, be sure to build it to the class rules....any FI will bump you sky high in class.
> 
> i sounds like you really just want to have a fun car.....my personal opinion is the 8v can only be fun under boost....i did a homemade setup for 500 bucks that got me 8lbs of boost, and it was quick!
> 
> it also doesn't sound like you have much experience, so i would lean away from any FI currently....there is significantly more upkeep once you run a BT setup. there aren't a ton of bolt ons to make big power NA, so i would focus on items that you can use later on....suspension...wheels...tires



Did you ever dyno your 8V after the boost job???
I like mine N/A since it's a DD but it did real well in autoX last year with only Racelands on it as far as suspension goes!


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

nAAArow 6 said:


> Did you ever dyno your 8V after the boost job???
> I like mine N/A since it's a DD but it did real well in autoX last year with only Racelands on it as far as suspension goes!


yeah it was 197whp and 205 ftlbs....or something around there, it was too long ago haha


----------



## nAAArow 6 (Jul 20, 2010)

clarksongli said:


> yeah it was 197whp and 205 ftlbs....or something around there, it was too long ago haha


Those are nice #'s :thumbup: I bet it held it's own!!!


----------



## rybacs (Mar 10, 2010)

*do it right ...*

Be a serious contender,
Get ur suspension right Coilovers and sway bars ,
Free up some weight lightweight pulleys ,
In the meantime stack some paper for a turbo kit. Nothing crazy.
and what the heads turn ...


----------

